# Summons



## Blake Bowden (Jan 23, 2009)

Brother Joey and I were looking through many old documents at the Lodge and ran across a blank "Summons" document. I assume back in the day summons were sent out. The date was around 1900. Are Summons still used today? If so, what circumstance are they used?


----------



## xxxxxxl (Jan 23, 2009)

I would think called meetings, funerals or matters of charity.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 23, 2009)

I know of one lodge that was having trouble putting together degrees so they sent out summons to get participation.


----------



## owls84 (Jan 23, 2009)

My uncle tells me of a story that when he was Worshipful Master of our Lodge a few years back he had to hold a Masonic Trial at his Lodge. He sent summons to some of the members and they actually decided to go golfing instead. He goes on to tell me that when the Lodge was opened, the Grand Lodge official that was there noticed the men were not present he ordered the Worshipful Master to go get them. He and a member of the lodge, who happened to be a police officer, jumped in his police car and went and got all 3 men off the golf course. So I guess the point is if you get one of those in the mail you better show up. 

I believe those are still used today, although I am not sure, hope this helps.


----------



## js4253 (Jan 23, 2009)

Form 52 is the special summons form available online @ the GLOT forms menu.  Only secretaries have access to the database.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 23, 2009)

There is also an example in the back of the GL Law book on page 290.


----------



## david918 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here is a summons I received from a good friend and brother for one of his Royal Arch chapters
I.T.N.O.T.T.A.L.G.M.H.

TEA TREE GULLY R.A.C. No.45

SOUTH AUSTRALIAN CONSTITUTION












CONSECRATED 16TH NOVEMBER 1986

FIRST PRINCIPAL (Z)
E.COMP. R.A.R. WESLEY
15 Batley Street,
Para Vista, S.A. 5093
Telephone: (08) 8264 9746






OFFICERS FOR THE YEAR 2005-06

List of Members

FOUNDATION MEMBERS
  2.  F..L. (Frank) Matthews, P2ndGP
  7.  T.G. (Terry) Kavanagh, PGLect
  9.  J.M. (John) Stubbs, AM, CSM, OStJ, PGSN, IPZ
10.  J. (Jim) Bathgate, P2ndGP

1987-88
38.  D. (Denman) Dixon, PGS  +
1990-91
50.  B.W. (Barry) Wallis
1991-92
51.  W.V. (Vic) McKenzie, PGS  +
52.  W.K. (Keith) Rendell, PZ 
1992-93
60.  J.W. (John) Lenton, PZ  +
1994-95
64.  R.J. (Robert) Stewart, P3rdGP  +
1995-96
66.  J.E. (John) Acland, GSN, 2ndP (H) +
67.  D. (David) Kitching, PZ
69.  K.T. (Keith) Purdom, PZ
1996-97
71.  A.G. (Alan) Price, PDGIC  +
1997-98
74.  I.E. (Ivor) Willmott, 3rd P (J)
1999-2000
77.  R.A.R. (Ray) Wesley, 1stP (Z)
2000-2001
79.  M.J. (Matthew) Mann
80.  E.T. (Euan) Purdie  +
2003-04
85.  R.K. (Rob) Casson, P2ndP  +
86.  M.A. (Malcolm) Black +
2004-05
87.  D.E. (Dean) Warren
88.  J. (John) Watson  +
89.  P.J. (Peter) Lillye
18.  H.R. (Harry) Goatham, PGLect
19.  D.C. (Dan) Smaistrla
25.  A.C. (Alan) Wells, PGSwdB 
31.  L.E. (Lawrie) Chadwick
































SECOND PRINCIPAL (H)
R.E.COMP. J.E. ACLAND
14 Church Street,
Tea Tree Gully, S.A. 5091
Telephone: (08) 8263 4354
THIRD PRINCIPAL (J)
E.COMP. I.E. WILLMOTT
1 Dearman Avenue,
Redwood Park, S.A. 5097
Telephone: (08) 8265 0071




SUBSCRIBING PAST FIRST PRINCIPALS OF THIS CHAPTER
Immediate Past First Principal
Scribe E
Scribe N
Treasurer
Director of Ceremonies
Principal Sojourner
1st Assistant Sojourner
2nd Assistant Sojourner
Organist
Steward
Steward
Steward
Janitor
------------
------------
------------
------------
(8332 3171)
------------
------------
------------
------------
------------
------------
------------
------------
R.E.Comp. J.M. Stubbs
R.E.Comp. J.M. Stubbs
E.Comp. K.T. Purdom
M.E.Comp. F.L. Matthews
E.Comp. W.K. Rendell
V.E.Comp. H.R. Goatham
Comp. M.J. Mann
Comp. E.T. Purdie
Comp. B.M. Wallis
Comp. Rev. M.A. Black
E.Comp. R.K. Casson
Comp. Rev. D.E. Warren 
E.Comp. D. Kitching



1986
1987
1988
1992
1995
1996
1997
1998
1999
2000
2001
2002
2003
2004
V.E.Comp.
M.E.Comp.
R.E.Comp.
E.Comp.
E.Comp.
E.Comp.
E.Comp.
E.Comp.
R.E.Comp.
R.E.Comp.
E.Comp.
E.Comp.
E.Comp.
R.E.Comp.
H.R. Goatham, PGLect
F.L. Matthews, P2ndGP
J.M. Stubbs, AM, CSM, OStJ, PGSN
D. Dixon, DFM, PGS
W.V. McKenzie, DSC, PGS
D. Dixon, DFM, PGS
J.W. Lenton, MOD, PZ
W.K. Rendell, PZ
J.E. Acland, GSN, 3rdP(J)
J.M. Stubbs, AM, CSM, OStJ, PGSN
A.G. Price, PDGIC
K.T. Purdom, PZ
D. Kitching, PZ
J.M. Stubbs, AM, CSM, OStJ, PGSN, IPZ




+  -  Joining Members
 - Honorary Members
TEA TREE GULLY ROYAL ARCH CHAPTER NO.45
Dear Companion,
You are requested to attend the Regular Convocation of your Chapter, to be held at the RIDGEHAVEN MASONIC CENTRE, RIDGEHAVEN, at 7:30pm, on Thursday, 9TH FEBRUARY 2006.
By command of the Excellent Principals,
Yours fraternally.
J.M. STUBBS, PGSN
Scribe E.
20 Fairfield Road,
ELIZABETH GROVE, S.A. 5112
Telephone:  (08) 8255 5206
Mobile:  0401 022 700
E-mail: jmstubbs@tpg.com.au

SUBSCRIPTIONS NOW DUE: 				$70-00
(Financial year ends 31st July each year)

EXECUTIVE MEETING
An Executive Meeting of the Chapter will be held at the Ridgehaven Masonic Centre on Thursday, 9TH FEBRUARY 2006, commencing at 7:00pm.   The Excellent Principals request the attendance of all Office Bearers and invite the attendance of any other interested Companion.

NEXT REGULAR CONVOCATION:  8TH JUNE 2006 

SPECIAL NOTICE
Due to the fact that the April Convocation of this Chapter falls on Maundy Thursday, it has been resolved that said meeting be

CANCELLED

NOTICE
The Chapter is urgently in need of Candidates in order to ensure
its future.   Companions are requested to encourage Master Masons
of their acquaintance to consider joining Royal Arch Masonry.

To assist the finances of this Chapter, all Companions are requested
to bring a plate of supper sufficient for two people.
A raffle prize would also be appreciated.

Please advise the Scribe E of any known cases of sickness or distress.
AGENDA
1.	To OPEN the Chapter.

2.	To READ and CONFIRM the Minutes of the previous Regular Convocation, held on Thursday, 8th December 2005.

3.	To RECEIVE correspondence.

4.	To RECEIVE the financial report and pass accounts for payment.

5.	To RECEIVE apologies.

6.	To RECEIVE a Declaration for Joining and to BALLOT for:
E.Comp. BARRY SCOTT BURR, Past 1st Principal, Accountant, residing at 2 Convent Lane, Wynn Vales.   Exalted in and still a member of Adelaide R.A.C. No.1 S.A.C.
	Proposed by M.E.Comp. F.L. Matthews, P2ndGP, Treasurer
	Seconded by R.E.Comp. J.M. Stubbs, PGSN, IPZ, Scribe E

7.	To RECEIVE and WELCOME visitors.

8.	To TRANSACT any other competent business.

9.	To CLOSE the Chapter.

10.	To OPEN a Lodge of Excellent Master Masons.

11.	To INSTRUCT Comp. PETER JOHN LILLYE as an Excellent Master Mason.   The work has been allocated as follows:-
470 Years

Secrets

Address Through Veils

Guardian of the Blue Veil
Guardian of the Purple Veil
Guardian of the Scarlet Veil
Address After Veils
Jewel
Historical Lecture
Conductor
Chaplain
W.Ex.Bro. F.L. Matthews
Reserve: W.Ex.Bro. J.M. Stubbs
W.Ex.Bro. W.K. Rendell
Reserve: W.Ex.Bro. J.E. Acland
W.Ex.Bro. D. Dixon
Reserve: W.Ex.Bro. F.L. Matthews
Ex.Bro. M.J. Mann
Ex.Bro. E.T. Purdie
Ex.Bro. J. Watson  
W.Ex.Bro. J.E. Acland
Ex.Bro. Rev. M.A. Black
W.Ex.Bro. J.M. Stubbs
W.Ex.Bro. H.R. Goatham
W.Ex.Bro. A.G. Price


12.	To CLOSE a Lodge of Excellent Master Masons.


----------



## Brother Secretary (Jan 26, 2009)

Brother Senior Steward at Robert Burns Lodge sends out a summons for every stated meeting.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 26, 2009)

Brother Secretary said:


> Brother Senior Steward at Robert Burns Lodge sends out a summons for every stated meeting.



email or snail mail?


----------



## Brother Secretary (Jan 27, 2009)

snail, of course. Like a wine list on a tablet PC (fine wine looses something when integrated with the Microsoft Windows operating system) a summons in a tangible form with a photo of Burns on the front and a poem on the back is significantly more impressive than an email.


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 25, 2009)

the idea has been kicked around to use summons to get more "local" members to lodge for at least the stated meeting...i think it is a great idea,and tool for the wm.


----------



## Joey (Oct 25, 2009)

I agree..... But, how forceful must we be just to get members to come for a stated meeting?


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 25, 2009)

Joey said:


> I agree..... But, how forceful must we be just to get members to come for a stated meeting?



As forceful as is needed, unless a particular member has a legit reason for not being there.


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 25, 2009)

drastic times call for drastic measures


----------



## rhitland (Oct 25, 2009)

I say summons em' all and let God sort em' out. :45:


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 25, 2009)

:23:yep..thatll do it


----------



## JBD (Oct 25, 2009)

Check the proceedings for the Grand Chapter session just completed - or if you have it the Grand High Priest's report will give you all you want to know


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 25, 2009)

Re: summonses- from Art. 235: "The Secretary may be ordered to issue summons for such
meetings when the circumstances are deemed such as to warrant it; such summons must be in writing and under the seal of the Lodge."

Re: Joey's question: "how forceful must we be just to get members to come for a stated meeting?" 

Art. 343, Regulations to Enforce Attendance

"Lodges are authorized to make such regulations as may be necessary to enforce the attendance of their members."

Apparently, the answer is "as forceful as is necessary"! Pretty open-ended, it seems. I would think that it would be better to entice Brethren to attend by providing a good meal, fellowship, and an interesting meeting than to send the cops or National Guard out after them- YMMV.


----------



## RedTemplar (Oct 26, 2009)

I remember back in the 1980's, we had a King Solomon who also happened to be the District Judge of our county. After scheduling a couple degree team practices in which about half of the members showed up, he had the constable and deputy sheriff to hand deliver a court summons to the awol brothers to be present at the lodge or face a show cause hearing. It was all in fun, but he only had to do it once.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 26, 2009)

I thought Id mentioned it but maybe not in this thread.  One of my lodges sent out summons recently and not attending was very frowned upon and needed explaination


----------



## JTM (Oct 26, 2009)

the last summons i got was from the scottish rite.  there was a lot of grumbling about it.  people weren't happy to get the ole cable pulled on.

it was for a banquet of some sort.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 26, 2009)

JTM said:


> people weren't happy to get the ole cable pulled on.



I feel that if you don't want it pulled, you shouldn't wear it.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 26, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> I feel that if you don't want it pulled, you shouldn't wear it.



1k Shelton too well Shelton...


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 26, 2009)

Lol, thanks.


----------



## JTM (Oct 26, 2009)

tcshelton said:


> i feel that if you don't want it pulled, you shouldn't wear it.



i lol'd


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 27, 2009)

Smib!


----------



## JBD (Oct 27, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> I feel that if you don't want it pulled, you shouldn't wear it.



Sheltons to the the max


----------

